# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  ФИНАНСОВЫЕ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ КОМПАНИИ LENOVO ЗА ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ КВАРТАЛ 2013 ГОДА

## PRKVADRAT

*
Lenovo* *Group** объявила о рекордных результатах своей деятельности в четвертом  квартале 2013 года.* *Основные показатели за этот период:*

·         Было отгружено рекордных 32,6 миллиона устройств — это почти пять устройств в секунду. 
·         Продолжалось  укрепление позиций в качестве ведущего производителя ПК, доля рынка составила 18,5 %.  
·         Доля рынка в сегменте ПК+ (смартфоны, планшеты, интеллектуальные ТВ и др.)  увеличилась до 16%, что на 5% больше, чем за аналогичный период 2012 г. Этот сегмент демонстрирует устойчивый рост прибыльности. 
·         Доход достиг 10,8 млрд. долл. США, что на 15% больше, по сравнению с аналогичным периодом 2012 г. Впервые за всю историю компании доход превысил рубеж в 10 млрд. долл. США.
·         Отмечена рекордно высокая прибыль  компании до налогообложения в размере 321 млн. долл. США, а чистая прибыль составила  265 млн. долл. США. Оба показателя выросли на 30%, по сравнению с  IV кварталом 2012 года. 
·         Базовая прибыль на акцию составила  2,56 цента США, или 19,85 гонконгских цента. Чистые резервы наличных денежных средств — 3,4 млрд долл. США (по состоянию на 31 декабря 2013 г.)
·         Брутто прибыль компании в  IV квартале 2013 г.  увеличилась на 15 %,  по сравнению с прошлогодними показателями — до 1,36 млрд. долл. США, при брутто марже в размере 12,6 %. Коммерческая прибыль за квартал возросла на 37 %, по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года — до 334 млн. долл. США. 

Таким образом, последний квартал 2013 г.  отмечен отличными результатами на международном рынке, расширением портфеля инновационных продуктов и увеличением доли прибыли от продажи устройств ПК+ в общем доходе компании. 


Третий квартал подряд Lenovo занимает позицию крупнейшего в мире поставщика ПК* с исторически большой для компании долей рынка в 18,5 %, возросшей на 2,4 пункта по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года. Получению столь значимого результата способствовала рекордно высокая доля в странах EMEA, Тихоокеанском регионе и Китае, а также первое место по продажам на пяти из семи крупнейших глобальных рынках ПК. 
В  IV квартале 2013 г.  Lenovo поставила на рынок 15,3 миллиона ПК, вновь продемонстрировав самые высокие темпы роста в этом сегменте среди пяти ведущих производителей ПК. Этот квартал стал 19-м кварталом подряд, в котором Lenovo показала опережающие темпы роста (выше на 14  по сравнению с отраслью в целом. 

Кроме того, третий квартал подряд общие поставки смартфонов и планшетов компании Lenovo (17,3 млн. устройств) превысили продажи ПК (15,3 млн. компьютеров). Компания остается четвертым крупнейшим мировым поставщиком смартфонов с долей 4,8 %. Их поставки увеличились на 47 %, по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года благодаря значительным успехам, связанным с началом продаж смартфонов на нескольких новых рынках. Lenovo поставила рекордные 3,4 миллиона планшетов, увеличив отгрузки более чем в 3 раза, по сравнению с четвертым кварталом предыдущего финансового года. Отличные продажи планшетов обусловлены поставками Yoga Tablet — первого в мире многорежимного планшета. Все эти результаты наглядно демонстрируют трансформацию Lenovo в направлении ПК+. 

«Компания Lenovo показала великолепные результаты в прошлом квартале, получив рекордный доход и рекордную прибыль. Благодаря неукоснительной реализации нашей стратегии, инновационным продуктам и росту бизнеса ПК+, мы продолжаем выполнять свои обязательства по улучшению прибыльности. Мы уверены, что сохраним этот положительный момент во всех направлениях нашей деятельности, — сказал Ян Юаньцин (Yang Yuanqing), председатель совета директоров и генеральный директор Lenovo.


*ОБЗОР ПО РЕГИОНАМ*
Доход Lenovo в* Европе, на Ближнем Востоке и в Африке (**EMEA**)* возрос на 25 % в IV квартале 2013 г., составив 2,9 млрд. долл. США, или 27 % мировой выручки Lenovo. В этом квартале компания укрепила свое сильное 2 место в продажах ПК, увеличив их поставки на 27 %. Этот показатель демонстрирует опережение отрасли на 33 % , за счет корпоративных продаж ПК, а также агрессивной политики компании в секторах ПК, ориентированных на малый и средний бизнес и конечных потребителей. Lenovo занимает первое место в 11 странах региона EMEA. Следует отметить, что страны EMEA лидировали по показателям продаж планшетов — поставки в этот регион возрос почти на 450 % по сравнению с прошлым годом. Таким образом, регион EMEA в целом, и рынок Украины в частности, продолжает развиваться высокими темпами, занимая важное место в общем объеме мировых продаж Lenovo. 

Продажи Lenovo* в Китае* в IV квартале 2013 г.  составили 4 млрд. долл. США, показав примерно тот же результат, что и за аналогичный период прошлого года (процент мировой выручки компании). Эти показатели отражают временный спад на местном рынке ПК, который уже стабилизировался и демонстрирует улучшение ценообразования. В стране продолжается урбанизация, обновляются корпоративные активы, внедряются инновации в сфере ПК+, что гарантирует будущий спрос. В третьем квартале компания Lenovo еще больше укрепила свою позицию лидера на рынке ПК Китая с долей 37,9 %, отметив рост на 0,5 % по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года. Она заняла второе место по продажам смартфонов и третье — по продажам планшетов.

В *Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе* доход Lenovo в в IV квартале 2013 г. достиг 1,6 млрд. долл. США (это 15 % мировой выручки компании), увеличившись на 22 % по сравнению с аналогичным кварталом прошлого года. Четкое выполнение поставленных задач привело к исключительно бурному росту продаж смартфонов и планшетов в странах АСЕАН. Компания Lenovo вернула себе первое место в продажах ПК с рекордной долей рынка 15,9 % (это на 2,0 % больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года) и достигла рубежа в 1 миллион в продажах смартфонов.

В* Северной и Южной Америке* доход компании Lenovo в  IV квартале 2013 г достиг 2,3 млрд. долл. 
США. Это на 36 % больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года и составляет 21 % от мировой выручки Lenovo. В Америке продажи ПК возросли на 28 % с увеличением доли рынка на 2,7 % — до 11 %, что опережает отраслевые показатели на 32 %. Благодаря сильному руководству, расширению нового завода и интеграции CCE, поставки ПК в Бразилии увеличились на 378 %, что позволило занять рекордную долю в размере 18,0 % на рынке этой страны. Корпоративные продажи ПК в США продолжают играть важную роль в этом регионе. Поставки в этом секторе выросли на 21 % по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года, продемонстрировав опережение отрасли на 15 %.

*ОБЗОР ПРОДУКЦИИ*
В  IV квартале 2013 г продажи *ноутбуков* Lenovo принесли большую часть мировых доходов компании — половину от общей суммы. При этом в отрасли наблюдался спад в данном секторе на 6,3 % по сравнению с прошлым годом. Несмотря на столь сложную обстановку, консолидированные мировые продажи ноутбуков Lenovo в третьем финансовом квартале достигли 5,4 млрд долл. США, увеличившись на 11,0 %. Компания нарастила долю рынка на 2,7 пункта, приблизившись к показателю в 18,8 %. В третьем квартале было объявлено о начале продаж Lenovo A10 — доступного по цене, ультрапортативного двухрежимного планшета, первого устройства Lenovo под управлением ОС Android 4.2. Lenovo A10 — один из самых тонких потребительских ноутбуков на сегодняшнем рынке, его вес — менее 1 кг, а толщина — всего 17,3 мм в самом широком месте. 

Мировые поставки *настольных ПК* Lenovo в  IV квартале 2013 г  выросли на 9,1 %, по сравнению с прошлым годом; при этом в отрасли наблюдался общий спад на 3 %. В результате компания увеличила долю рынка на 2 процентных пункта и тем самым достигла показателя в 18,0 %. Консолидированные продажи настольных компьютеров Lenovo увеличились на 12,0 % по сравнению с показателем предыдущего года, составив 3,2 млрд долл. США, или 29 % мировой выручки компании. В  IV квартале 2013 г Lenovo выпустила четыре новых настольных моноблока, закрепив свое лидирующее положение в этой конкурентоспособной категории продуктов. Был представлен сверхширокоэкранный моноблок Lenovo B750 с 29-дюймовым дисплеем. Согласно данным IDC, компания Lenovo является мировым лидером на рынке моноблоков как в корпоративном, так и в потребительском сегментах.

Консолидированные продажи продуктов *MIDH* Lenovo, в том числе смартфонов и планшетов, увеличились на 73 %, по сравнению с аналогичным показателем предыдущего года, достигнув 1,7 млрд долл. США (16 % общего объема квартальных продаж компании). Поставки планшетов на 326 % превысили показатели аналогичного периода прошлого года и составили рекордных 3,4 млн. устройств с долей рынка 4,3 %. В  IV квартале 2013 г компания Lenovo начала продажи планшета Yoga Tablet, поддерживающих три уникальных режима работы — _книга, клавиатура и консоль_. Это позволяет существенно улучшить удобство использования планшета и обеспечивает невероятную длительность автономной работы — 18 часов. Планшет Yoga Tablet был анонсирован на специальном мероприятии, проходившем в реальном времени, с участием актера Эштона Кутчера (Ashton Kutcher), который дебютировал в роли инженера по новым продуктам Lenovo. Кроме того, в третьем квартале начались продажи 8-дюймового планшета Lenovo Miix2, преемника популярного Lenovo Miix Tablet. 

*АКТИВНОСТЬ* *LENOVO** В СФЕРЕ СЛИЯНИЙ И ПОГЛОЩЕНИЙ (**M**&**A**) И НЕДАВНИЕ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЯ КОМПАНИИ*
С момента закрытия сделки о приобретении подразделения персональных компьютеров компании IBM и семейства ThinkPad в 2005 году, Lenovo успешно провела шесть сделок в этой области. В их число вошли: создание совместного предприятия с компанией NEC в Японии и с компанией Compal в Китае, приобретение компаний Medion в Германии, CCE в Бразилии и Stoneware в США, подписание договора о стратегическом партнерстве и создании совместного предприятия с компанией EMC в США. За это время Lenovo стала ведущим мировым производителем ПК, заняла второе место по производству ПК и планшетов, и третье — по выпуску интеллектуальных подключенных устройств (Smart Connected Device). При этом компания демонстрирует многократный рост доходов и прибыли.

Недавно Lenovo объявила об инвестициях в компанию Motorola Mobility и серверное подразделение компании IBM в качестве логических шагов для успешной реализации стратегии ПК+. 
«Приобретение компании Motorola и подразделения серверов компании IBM, о которых мы недавно объявили, прекрасно вписывается в нашу стратегию ПК+. В настоящее время нашим приоритетом является участие в процессе регулятивного одобрения этих сделок. Однако я абсолютно уверен, что с самого первого дня после завершения сделок эти подразделения сразу же начнут способствовать улучшению наших результатов и долгосрочному, устойчивому росту», - отметил Ян Юаньцин (Yang Yuanqing), председатель совета директоров и генеральный директор Lenovo.

После завершения сделки о приобретении серверного подразделения IBM компания Lenovo станет третьим крупнейшим глобальным игроком в сегменте серверов. Этот сегмент отличается более высокой нормой прибыли, чем сектор ПК. А завершение сделки с Motorola позволит Lenovo уверенно занять третье место среди производителей смартфонов. Возможность сокращения затрат, использования экономического эффекта от масштабирования производства, привлечение культового бренда Motorola и расширение его присутствия в глобальном масштабе помогут быстро добиться ощутимых успехов в этой сфере бизнеса. Компания Lenovo твердо убеждена, что завершение этих сделок поможет расширить географию и повысить конкурентоспособность существующих смартфонов, планшетов и серверного оборудования, обеспечить еще более значительный рост.

*данные IDC за 4 квартал 2013 г.

*17 февраля 2014 г. 
*
*О компании Lenovo*
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) – технологическая компания с капитализацией 34 млрд долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании и исполнении. Компания, образованная в 2005 году в результате приобретения холдингом Lenovo Group подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров IBM, разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а так же рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. 
Lenovo – один из самых узнаваемых брендов в Украине на рынке IT. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

